

Ask HN: Which is better? Python or Ruby - aberatiu

To make it simple and concise, which is a better choise for a programmer experienced with C-like languages (PHP, C, Java) to start learning and (of course) using? Easy to learn, easy to work with, great support and a stupid amount of free libraries for any purpose.
======
petercooper
I disclaim I'm a Ruby nut, but all four apply to both. They both have
qualities that can be seen as pros _or_ cons by their respective fans. You'd
need to be more specific with your requirements.

It is no big deal to learn enough of each to make a reasonable comparison in
several hours.

------
moozeek
I guess the logical correct answer would be: Yes ;-)

------
glimcat
They're both easy.

Python is more broadly useful, while Ruby has Rails. What do you want to do
with it?

------
0x0x0x
Do you like whitespace? ;)

------
ryanto
which is better: a hammer or a screw driver?

~~~
sunspeck
A hammer or a different brand of hammer?

